
Visualizing JavaScript as a Solar System - undershirt
https://shaunlebron.github.io/solar-system-of-js/#0
======
moron4hire
I don't understand how this solar system metaphor is supposed to work. I
thought the different versions of ECMAScript were going to be orbits, but then
it sort of drops the entire idea on the floor for a bit to draw some pie
charts, before finally picking the metaphor back up again, but it's actually
the transpiling languages that are the planets orbiting a multi-shelled sun.

It looks nice, but I don't get how the metaphor is supposed to enhance our
understanding. If anything, I think a newbie seeing this would just get
confused.

------
z3t4
A javascript universe without Node.JS would be like god without Jesus.

NodeJS completely change the way you write JavaScript. What's so fantastic
about node is that you can not import, use or include. You can only use
modules. This combined with full object oriented programming support and
asynchronous code execution makes NodeJS truly revolutionary!

------
kelvin0
Next up: Haskell as a Sandwich, and Python as an Atom.

